# British Dragon Eu



## gettinbigger150 (Oct 24, 2007)

What's your guys view's on british dragon eu products. Iv'e just started using their test enth, will be having my fourt shot this week. They hurt like a hell for up to five days after the shot but im not sure if thats because it's my first cycle.

Iv'e heard nothing but good reviews personally on them but on here different. My mate put on 16lbs on their andropen 275 alone in 4 weeks, another guy i know went up 12lbs in using the andropen and deca and my cousin used their dbol/anadrol and enth and put on alot of size so im guessing their are good to go.


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

JUST ANOTHER UGL,no better no worse than the others


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I just did some DB.eu test enth / mast yesterday mate and there wasn't any PIP at all. Where / how you injecting?


----------



## gettinbigger150 (Oct 24, 2007)

defdaz said:


> I just did some DB.eu test enth / mast yesterday mate and there wasn't any PIP at all. Where / how you injecting?


What i planned to do was use their primobolan injections for a first cycle, put my first shot in my right leg and it hurt for about 5 days but was fine. Then i changed my mind and decided to use the test enth, so a week later i put that in my right leg and had no pain at all. The second and third shot went in my left thigh and glute and both hurt like hell like the first time i put the primo in.

It's not just under the injection site that hurts though, it's a wide are around it aswell but its fine after 5 days. No swelling bruising or anything just pain.


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

British Dragon EU we all know they aint the legit original BD company?

I have been on there Andropen 275 with minimal gains, no sex drive or any sides? has anyone else experienced this lab or products?


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

James.Harvey-PT said:


> British Dragon EU we all know they aint the legit original BD company?
> 
> I have been on there Andropen 275 with minimal gains, no sex drive or any sides? has anyone else experienced this lab or products?


what dose and how long you been using?


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

i find pro chem test much much better! had some bad cyp from BD after using pro chem or oxied labs id never go back


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

bd eu is tops mate ...unlike many i had some tested and came out bang on dose wise...quility product...prob getting pip as your not to good at injecting yet...ive never had any of b/d eu...and lol yes we all know its not b/d orig james harvy pt..if you didnt get results your doing something wrong


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

micreed said:


> bd eu is tops mate ...unlike many i had some tested and came out bang on dose wise...quility product...prob getting pip as your not to good at injecting yet...ive never had any of b/d eu...and lol yes we all know its not b/d orig james harvy pt..if you didnt get results your doing something wrong


If you call having 10 x 10ml vials all with 9ml in tops then fair point.

Test results please? love to see these as i know how much it costs to get done and thats if you can find a lab that will do it

Average lab IME, there are much better out there.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

micreed said:


> bd eu is tops mate ...unlike many i had some tested and came out bang on dose wise...quility product...prob getting pip as your not to good at injecting yet...ive never had any of b/d eu...and lol yes we all know its not b/d orig james harvy pt..if you didnt get results your doing something wrong


BD.eu are a fake lab that originate in hong kong years ago (and we all know that goods from hong kong are genuine right???lmao)....They used to try saying they were the original BD when they aren't. Then when BD folded it left them a free run and people like yourself thinking they are the genuine BD when they aren't.

Hence why they had to put the eu, after the name.

As mars said, an average lab, much better out there that don't have to piggy back a respected labs name to sell their products.


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

used there andropen275 with no pip and great gains !

anadrol good to !


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

BD.eu are a fake lab that originate in hong kong years ago (and we all know that goods from hong kong are genuine right???lmao)....They used to try saying they were the original BD when they aren't. Then when BD folded it left them a free run and people like yourself thinking they are the genuine BD when they aren't.

Hence why they had to put the eu, after the name.

is this aimed at me robsta??i never said they were origianal d/d ..i know there history and all about the origional bussiness practice they tried when b/d were about...however they haved moved on and now do a good product ..many on this board use them ...and i have freind over in finland who wont use anything unless he tests it ..b/d eu came back spot on..they didnt start off right but now they are good lab...


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Used them a lot, never had any PIP except with their prop (which is to be expected)

They are just an average UGL, but i would use them over most other labs


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm sorry mate. If you don't post the lab results then

I'm inclined to say your talking bollox. Any lab that talks sh1t to sell products shows IMO exactly how trustworthy they are, not very. There are 2 in this thread alone that think the gear is sh!te.

Now I've never used them and wouldn't. But I

do know my stuff on proper bd, and for this lab to try to pretend they are the legit bd is laughable.

You sound like you may have quite an interest in these.

I'll reserve my judgement until you post up the test results you are on about. Unless there aren't any of course.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

And IMO most people who use this lab do so as there choices are limited. Or they believe the bullish!t their source tells them.

Now I'm not saying there is anything wrong with their gear as I've not used it. But labs that lie to punters generally ain't worth a [email protected] imo.

Anyway, bump for the lab tests


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

lol will sort some out for ya..but then whos to say they are real?? now i have access to most labs ..like few on here...so my interest isnt vested ...i can only state what ive found...you havnt used them as you say so your only going on the bad practises they used at start...i agree it wasnt good ...but there gear is now...ask silverback he used for last comp and worked a treat...i only ever stick up for good labs regardless of name


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Like I said mate. I haven't used them as I prefer labs without a dodgy background. But i look forward to seeing some authentic lab tests posted up to support your claims


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

no prob ..will take couple weeks as i have to get in touch with guy in finland who has to get in touch with guy...you no how it is ...soon as i got em i will pm ya


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

micreed said:


> no prob ..will take couple weeks as i have to get in touch with guy in finland who has to get in touch with guy...you no how it is ...*soon as i got em i will pm ya*


Me too please as i was the one who originally asked for them  .


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

no prob will post them up...sorry mars forgot all about it...lol


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

Robsta is the only one on this Forum that is talking sense. I know exactley where he is coming from! British Dragon EU is underdosed alot and its just a dodgy UGL from china.

Cheap fakes. In the U.K the gyms have been flooded with this brand which the whole community and forums are too dissapointed to admit that this brand is poor. Anyone can create a website and scratch of panel the cheeky gits even copied the BD logo

I have had stronger supplements from Holland and Barrats...

Topman Robsta!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

where does britishdragon.com come into it all?


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

Robsta is the only one on this Forum that is talking sense. I know exactley where he is coming from! British Dragon EU is underdosed alot and its just a dodgy UGL from china.

Cheap fakes. In the U.K the gyms have been flooded with this brand which the whole community and forums are too dissapointed to admit that this brand is poor. Anyone can create a website and scratch of panel the cheeky gits even copied the BD logo

I have had stronger supplements from Holland and Barrats...

Topman Robsta!

bull**** mate...to many guys on here have used it with good results...we arnt on about dodgy business practise but is the gear good??

quick poll for all guys who have actually used it perhaps??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rob's on fire!! lol


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

where does britishdragon.com come into it all?

same as the rest mate ..judged on product...cant say as i havnt used....


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

British Dragon EU is the worst underground lab I have used!

I believe the ingredients are all underdosed which many people have mentioned also on another a previous article online the lab tests were proven to be various testostorones and not the same as on the vials. Which could be anything I believe the cheapest variations from china such as Prop or maybe Enthanate. With some products were not even the same quality or quantity.

The goal is find the cheapest ingredients possible with the highest profit margin.

Flood the market source price £15-£20 sell onto the bodybuilding community at £50-£60


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

micreed said:


> bd eu is tops mate ...unlike many *i had some tested* and came out bang on dose wise...quility product...prob getting pip as your not to good at injecting yet...ive never had any of b/d eu...and lol yes we all know its not b/d orig james harvy pt..if you didnt get results your doing something wrong


Not jumping on the bandwagon - I am genuinely interested.

What is the proceedure for lab testing, I had thought this was very expensive (cost prohibitive infact for UGL gear) and also very difficult to get done??????


----------



## pips (Sep 28, 2010)

hi mate do you no if there is any thing out there to take with test 350 as i am going on a cycle and my mate have started his and he been in a load ov pain thanks


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Is there a poll on the forum for best UGL anywhere?


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

Not jumping on the bandwagon - I am genuinely interested.

What is the proceedure for lab testing, I had thought this was very expensive (cost prohibitive infact for UGL gear) and also very difficult to get done??????

no prob mate ...as i said it was done thru friend of freind type thing...i am sending couple samples off to guy who will pass on to other...all takes time soon as results back i will post up...


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

The goal is find the cheapest ingredients possible with the highest profit margin.

Flood the market source price £15-£20 sell onto the bodybuilding community at £50-£60

any 1 who thinks this is not the norm is misguided...all labs are in it to make cash....none are your freinds they will do anything to get bigger sales...been going on 4 yrs...i dont care about their business practises just whats in vial at end of day...


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

It's about time British Dragon E.U gets exposed, The only good reviews are from those attached to this brand creating a profile and marketing there product on various forums or those who have been stuck with it and don't want to be humiliated.

What's in the vial is cheap alternative tests that are underdosed, Someones friends uncles, brothers, mother can say its been lab tested and post good results.

Try the E.U Brand you will lucky to gain 2lb in a month then someone on the forum will reply you need to up your calories which will result in you putting on weight anyway!


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

chris ya got 3b opinions in this james will have u belive its ****e...he reads a lot stuff on net and forums so it must all be true...l0ol then u got robstas ..very well respected bloke...he doesnt like the lab because of their dodgy business practise...fair enough ...however he hasnt used their product and never would ..so bit of a mute point...then me i dont belive anything written on web as its mostly bull ****e...i dont give a toss about bussiness practises they would all screw each other for cash...all i care about is product in front of me...its good to go..will prove it in couple weeks as my man is set to go...just to let you know its not just me look here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/105600-9-weeks-go.html think silverback used b/d eu exclusivly for prep...just look at the man to suggest gear is bunk is silly


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'd be more interested in the gear someone uses to reach their size. Not the last cycle they use. You can't attribute someones physique to a brand when they use one cycle of it lol


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

Fair comments as above thats a reasonable response and I respect all thats been said

However I dont just get all my information off the net...

It's what I have tried over 2 courses over 8 months with PCT

Many people who have asked and questioned the products and results I have seen over the last year this Labs products aint the same or anywhere near the quality of say Biochem, Prochem, Blackwidow, Global, Elite La Pharma, or any other UGL to that matter.

I have no kick, no sides, no aggression, no sex drive, no spots, no strength it speaks for itself! People sometimes think they are on good gear its a mind thing an act like superman although the gear is bunk. Why copy an old brand BD just another trick just to get people to buy it...


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'd be more interested in the gear someone uses to reach their size. Not the last cycle they use. You can't attribute someones physique to a brand when they use one cycle of it lol

understand what your saying...my point is ..someone like silverback would obviuosly know when gear was bunk wouldnt you say??


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

Fair comments as above thats a reasonable response and I respect all thats been said

However I dont just get all my information off the net...

It's what I have tried over 2 courses over 8 months with PCT

Many people who have asked and questioned the products and results I have seen over the last year this Labs products aint the same or anywhere near the quality of say Biochem, Prochem, Blackwidow, Global, Elite La Pharma, or any other UGL to that matter.

I have no kick, no sides, no aggression, no sex drive, no spots, no strength it speaks for itself! People sometimes think they are on good gear its a mind thing an act like superman although the gear is bunk. Why copy an old brand BD just another trick just to get people to buy it...

fair comment again but how do you attribute the gains many claim to have on this site alone...im 47 been around gear over 25yrs ...i know when its bunk ..also everyone seems to forget i said it was tested..of course you all asume i am a lair right?? ..you all ask show which i will so perhaps we should all hold off till then???


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I am using it currently (test enth, mast). I'm getting the usual sides so feel it's not underdosed, or if so then not massively so. Hitting PB's. Not exactly a scientific analysis though.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Like I said. I haven't and wouldn't use it so I'll reserve judgement on the quality of the gear till I see the lab tests.

I will say that IMO there are better and less controversial labs out there which are probably (not sure on the prices tbh) cheaper and have less complaints. So it's a no brainer for me. Use a lab that has superb feedback and is known to be top notch. Or use one with dodgy selling practises, and is not thought of as highly as others.

Simples IMO anyway.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I gotta be honest, like i said in another thread i only used bd.eu products for my prep and found them to be very good, each to his own though i suppose


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

micreed said:


> Not jumping on the bandwagon - I am genuinely interested.
> 
> What is the proceedure for* lab testing*, I had thought this was very expensive (cost prohibitive infact for UGL gear) and also very difficult to get done??????
> 
> ...


no point imo,not with ugl's,new batch comes out down the line and

can be underdosed,whats good last year can be rubbish the next.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

I gotta be honest, like i said in another thread i only used bd.eu products for my prep and found them to be very good, each to his own though i suppose

mate you looked great on it...bit work on legs and you will do seroius damage


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe if you can get the lab tests done on the Dianobol and Andropen 275 these both seem the most controversial and mixed reviews...

What ive seen, heard & tried I wont be using this lab again very poor quality!

Robsta makes sense quote as above - UK Muscle make him a Gold Member...lol


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

micreed said:


> I gotta be honest, like i said in another thread i only used bd.eu products for my prep and found them to be very good, each to his own though i suppose
> 
> mate you looked great on it...bit work on legs and you will do seroius damage


 Thanks mate


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

for new test im getting winny tabs and masteron tested ...already had results relayed a while back for halotestin and test enanth both bang on ..dont have print out 4 that as he is a mate and i trust his word...however will be getting full print out this time round just to keep ya all happy....


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe the Andropen 275 is a mix of Enth and maybe Prop...

I think that there is some testostorone and other substances in British Dragon EU but not as listed on the ingredients neither the strength is no where near the same & as mentioned UGLs have different batches and no quality control so some people may be getting different quality products then others.

If they were a good lab they would ensure a better standard...


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

I believe the Andropen 275 is a mix of Enth and maybe Prop...

I think that there is some testostorone and other substances in British Dragon EU but not as listed on the ingredients neither the strength is no where near the same & as mentioned UGLs have different batches and no quality control so some people may be getting different quality products then others.

If they were a good lab they would ensure a better standard...

YOU BELIVE.. mate no offense but i will put up or shut up ...suggest all who say labs gearb is ****e do the same yes??


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

also you have now gone from all b/deu gear ****e wont gain pound to maybe adropen/d/bol underdosed on some batches?? stick to your guns mate


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I havent sat down, sampled or tested every single vial of British Dragon EU products.

All I know is that its a cheap chinese fake that copied a good brand name. Asia Pharma has a bad reputation

Also every other UGL I have tried I have seen better results

All I can say its a forum I have enjoyed your feedback and discussion and appreciate your opinion maybe we have had experienced different batches, I can't talk for everyone

My opinion is there's much better gear out there


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I havent sat down, sampled or tested every single vial of British Dragon EU products.

All I know is that its a cheap chinese fake that copied a good brand name. Asia Pharma has a bad reputation

Also every other UGL I have tried I have seen better results

All I can say its a forum I have enjoyed your feedback and discussion and appreciate your opinion maybe we have had experienced different batches, I can't talk for everyone

My opinion is there's much better gear out there

mate that i respect everyone is entitled to a opinion...its posting stuff up as fact i will take issue with only...much as every 1 else has until i post results ...thats fair enough ...opinions are cool.. facts can only be stated if you can back them up......cheers any how this made a boring day in front of my pc go better...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ok.

Bd.eu tells lies and tries to copy other labs and pretend they are something they are not.

FACT.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

yep agree...also gear is good another fact


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It's not fact till the lab results say so mate lol


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

lol blunt and to the point mate...lets just say soon to be..


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

on another point ..my freind is expexting his samples to be sent next thur when he can then judge when to collect..as i said he is very paraniod ...soon as i can i will post results ..so prob be couple weeks so every1 be patiant...**** my speelings atritous...lol


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Robsta said:


> It's not fact till the lab results say so mate lol


Get where your coming from mate, can't say its 'fact' without lab results

But if lab results were required to judge all labs we would be at a bit of a loose end.. I've never seen lab results for the majority of labs that are discussed on here. So really we wouldn't be able to compare any labs


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

vry true mate..heres something fer every one to think on...when i post up results ya all only got my word that i wont docter them to be what i want so really they are worthless as proof...only as good as my word..which has already been questoined..so how does any labs gear stand the test...simple by guys who have used...couple here say crap...i say good..lots on here say good so what do ya do?? ...another little thing as im bored...some one said they were cheap chinese copies...mmm any one tell me where most raws come from for every ugl we know off??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

We have ways of telling faked lab results. Hence why a certain lab is now banned from being mentioned on uk-m in any way.

Because they posted faked lab results so we banned them. So make sure your mate doesn't mess these results up mate


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It doesn't matter where it's made. They are from hong kong and tried to spout off they were original bd. BD used to have the gear made in china anyway so it doesn't matter. What does is when a lab claims to be something they're not. Now whether they are now any good or not doesn't change the fact they are lying sacks of sh1t. Now my point is why would anyone in their right mind chance using a lab that is proven to bullish!t customers, when there are others whose integrity is not in question.

Just a pointless risk imo and one not worth taking.

But if there are those that wish to put their faith in a lab that's known to talk bollix, then that's fine with me and good luck to them.

Me, well I'll stick to labs I know are kosher and have no question marks.

Just a matter of preference I suppose


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

lol i dont mean fake the results robsta i just ment change some numbers...and i will bud..

on another note just so im clear i agree with your stance as you see it 100% if this was about dogy ..un honest underhand tatics b/deu would top leauge mate...but all prejudise aside the op asked if it was good gear..and in my experiance it is ..that is what matters to most end users..


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

quick update ...samples on their way


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I used there test enth and didn't rate it


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

No-one rates it because its s***


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

James.Harvey-PT said:


> No-one rates it because its s***


Well i might as well have saved some cash and put on 20lb by injecting sh1t then  .

You probably haven't even used it, just like most ppl who come out with sort of bollox.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Appreciate all the claims and views of misrepresentation and pretending to be the original BD but i did use some of their Tren-Ace recently and have this to say;

1. It worked as it should

2. It was a **** concentration at only 75mg/ml

3. It was expensive (as i was supposed to get ROHM but source ran out so gave me balance in BD instead).


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

quick update...i aint forgot but test is being done by friend of freind type thing so patience...cant really get on their case as its a favour for me...cheers...ps james havey only ever spouts bollox


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

I was using their Andropen and I was happy with it UNTIL i switched to a different brand of test,their tri tren was good UNTIL i started using lixus tri tren and I threw 200 of their dbol in the bin. Not a lab I'll go back to using to be honest.


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

Ive been using this stuff lately after using bio-chem, i tell u i dont get any pip from there test cyp/enethate, or their deca or tri-tren but my nips were hurting so started there arimidex and all good now so must have something init, just my opinion, not majorly experianced


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

Where's these Lab results...

I heard that Jamie Oliver has concluded there is 60% Cooking Oil - 20% Olive Oil & 20% of A testostorone blend!


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with the general sentiment on this forum.. For a long time I have run nothing but pharma, my source ran out of pharma so gave me their prop... It's utter crap - sure its probably real prop but it's definitely not dosed correctly.


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Though robsta,

Your talking about the principles of a company who by definition operates in an illegal and illigitimate market?

What do you expect?


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

ok after emailing robsta and mars i decided im not posting any results up ...aint gonna achieve anything but make me look like im promoting a lab... im not...so end of thread as far as im concerned ...harry u were interested messge me so only guys mentoined ..nobody else bother ...mars already sent u messge . as to rest of this .no explanatoins ...nothing.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

micreed said:


> ok after emailing robsta and mars i decided im not posting any results up ...*aint gonna achieve anything but make me look like im promoting a lab*... im not...so end of thread as far as im concerned ...harry u were interested messge me so only guys mentoined ..nobody else bother ...mars already sent u messge . as to rest of this .no explanatoins ...nothing.


Results good then :whistling:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

micreed said:


> ok after emailing robsta and mars i decided im not posting any results up ...aint gonna achieve anything but make me look like im promoting a lab... im not...so end of thread as far as im concerned ...harry u were interested messge me so only guys mentoined ..nobody else bother ...mars already sent u messge . as to rest of this .no explanatoins ...nothing.


Post the results up you fanny.


----------



## Ramrodd (Jul 2, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Post the results up you fanny.


he dident post them cuz he ant got any to post...or they came out crap :laugh:

i wouldent shoot that $hit in me..but that's me


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Post the results up you fanny.


LMAO :thumb:


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

only ever used there dbol with no problems. so couldnt comment on any of there other products


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Post them up!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The results are not being put up as the person in question wants info on the results (I havenb't seen them either) toi remain private.

So I may as well close the threa....what you guys think?


----------



## Potta (Oct 10, 2010)

i just got some of ths British Dragon EU Test and would like to know the results as well


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Robsta said:


> The results are not being put up as the person in question* wants info on the results (I havenb't seen them either) toi remain private*.
> 
> So I may as well close the threa....what you guys think?


Don't see why he won't post the results as it would help the rest of us make a better decision as whether to use them or not. I can't think of any reason why he would want them kept private?

But if he's not going to I don't see a point in the thread continuing.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Mars saw them, so maybe he'd like to make a conclusion for us..


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

spill the beans Mars :bounce:


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

mars hasnt seen them yet hasnt replied to my email...harry has and i got them ready for mars when he wants....rob weve already sorted so just to tell the rest ..they aint gonna be posted for gen board full stop....why...because in finland their laws are more dragonian than ours all i need is bunch amuter sluths ruining a resource for me and few others just for hell of it...this was just between me and robsta really and not the lab in questoin but my integrety ....now this really is my last reply ....lol


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

micreed said:


> mars hasnt seen them yet hasnt replied to my email...harry has and i got them ready for mars when he wants....rob weve already sorted so just to tell the rest ..they aint gonna be posted for gen board full stop....why...because in sweaden their laws are more dragonian than ours all i need is bunch amuter sluths ruining a resource for me and few others just for hell of it...this was just between me and robsta really and not the lab in questoin but my integrety ....now this really is my last reply ....lol


 I'm sure you can tell us how many mg per ml the result was without putting an actual copy of the lab report up and potentially ruining your resource.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

see no point mate as ive gone over that in other posts ....


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

do you still get 8ml in the bottles or do the fill now to the correct 10ml


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

:rockon:There is no sense in this,man if you have tests just help others!!!!!!!!!

Is't it forum purpose to help others and you are hiding results like a little girl who just wanna play and attention !

Grow up!!!


----------



## deniro (Nov 20, 2010)

disapointing bin following this for a while.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

benki11 said:


> :rockon:There is no sense in this,man if you have tests just help others!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is't it forum purpose to help others and you are hiding results like a little girl who just wanna play and attention !
> 
> Grow up!!!


I've seen the results and understand why he cannot post them due to the sensitive nature of the testing facility. So unless he can prove the results are 100% (only way to do this is post the certificates in full) then he cannot give you them as they are meningless without the Certificates to authenticate them.

So anything he does post good or bad wouldn't mean a thing. I think he has taken the right action by not posting the results, so it's going to be down to the old ways try them for yourself get good results use them again if not don't.


----------



## budweiser505 (Aug 10, 2010)

come on guys it would be helpful to get some indication.

just spend half a grand on a huge bd eu primo cycle ffs would be good to at least know what im injecting. pm me maybe?

thanks


----------

